# Which strain for introspection?



## avillax (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, so I've been smoking something of OK quality that I buy in a club but don't know the strain. It's quite Indica and keeps me with a clear head but also gives me powerful spiritual introspections and about my life. I teach meditation and some of the answers this weed is giving me are similar to experiencing a deep meditation but with better more powerful results.

Do you know any autoflowering strains I could grow that can give this effect?

I was going to grow auto blueberry.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 25, 2015)

I found blue dream to have a very positive effect. Best if you work outside or some labor then you calm down maybe an hour or so into the high and wind down. Makes excellent high for a good night sleep as you wind down.


----------



## avillax (Oct 25, 2015)

I have Blue Dream, it doesn't feel very introspective, it's more like a mellow wellness with just a bit of energy to help you pass through the day, like an every day smoke but didn't give me introspection.

In fact, today I went back to the previous unknown strain I buy at a bar and this unknown strain is totally introspective compared to the blue dream, just more Indica, Stony.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you enjoy indicas like myself?
I just found how blue dream goes well with me but in cases folks don't always stick to one strain. we all want to find strains that work well for us and give us different perspectives at different times. Only problem is that you have to test them to find that out. 
It's funny how I get different 
reactions from pot strains and having tried my fair share its been a slight battle to find something that offers some positive high that I actually enjoy. Many strains create a slight paranoia effect or rather a hyper feel to it. Mild but it creates an uncomfortable feeling that has a bit of a domino effect on some occasions. Sativas seem to make a bit heady for me and play around so far be it from me to say how pot is pot. It all matters about the strain type affects individuals. 
Hope you do find the strain for introspective thought but remember that highs reflect on how you feel to begin with so while your mood may change, it helps you establish a baseline. Some nights I feel like I want to bite the edge off and mix pot with a bit of alcohol. It works to an extent but when the mood changes, I either feel like doing more of both or none at all. I'm sure this would affect you in a certain light as well. I just wouldn't recommend mixing the two unless you're around folks who are ok with that sort of thing.
I dislike smoking alone. But the mix of the two can exponentially change that.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 25, 2015)

I remember having a purple kush in college that might have had a meditative state but at that point I was not quite an expert in handling highs from high levels of THC. Strong stuff and put us lights out at times but since it was being sold at the same time, we often didn't have the same strains for too long. Give or take a week. Now I got about 30 strains to my supply and that isn't counting my concentrates.


----------



## avillax (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess you're right, with the introspection experiment I tried with these two strains definitely the one that was not the Blue Dream was the winner for that purpose, but it's stronger, it actually leaves me a bit consumed in the end, like a bit hung over. Blue Dream does have its advantages, for instance, it's very gentle, I shall call it baby hugs.

It must be like alcohol, some people react differently to different types of alcohol.

Thanks for your feedback GreenStick85, I'm glad I can find some people to share these ideas unlike some of the trolling-sarcastic-clowny-not-funny-bitter-pathetic guys in this forum.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah not like that. I've spent some time alone with MJ so it gives me a range to reverse and think about my experiences both good and bad.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 26, 2015)

Pyramid auto blue.


----------



## avillax (Oct 26, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Pyramid auto blue.


Interesting, I see it's an auto which is something I'm also looking for. Could you share more info about your experience with it?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 26, 2015)

Im not sure if this cut still exists but its called "peace maker" and its defenetly a deep meditation strain.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 26, 2015)

avillax said:


> Interesting, I see it's an auto which is something I'm also looking for. Could you share more info about your experience with it?


Yes i apologize for the short response had to run a few errands. My wife has been a massage instructor for about 18years and a holistic doctor for about 5 she smokes occasionally i guess when she needs a little something more to calm her other than meditation, she was asking me about cannabis high in CBD. I smoke for the pure enjoyment of it but thought i would grow three medical auto for her to try out and the Auto blue from Pyramid she swears gave her a level of enlightenment without the head high of anything she has ever smoked, she said that she could smoke it at the beginning of her day and seemed to be able to function at an accelerated level but still have a clear enough mental state to be aware of her surroundings and perform daily task, and the plant was so easy to grow i purchased and areogarden to grow it in and now she just started a new grow of the auto blues by herself.


----------



## avillax (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm a little novice in terms of strains and growth, I researched Auto blue Pyramid and it seems interesting, specially because it is "their version" of blueberry and I was planning on growing blueberry, but what does it mean exactly, is it a blueberry? How do genetics change from seed bank to seed bank?

How are some seed banks better than others?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 26, 2015)

Op if you want true liniage and potency u might want regular or fem as autos have been mixed with Ruderalis strain wich change their genetic make up a bit.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 26, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Op if you want true liniage and potency u might want regular or fem as autos have been mixed with Ruderalis strain wich change their genetic make up a bit.


Yes that is true.


----------



## avillax (Oct 27, 2015)

What's the difference between blueberries of different seed banks? for instance this auto blue pyramid compared to others? Is there really that much difference?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 27, 2015)

avillax said:


> What's the difference between blueberries of different seed banks? for instance this auto blue pyramid compared to others? Is there really that much difference?


Although there maybe i think its more personal preference some of us chose certain seed banks out of loyalty and some out of past experience its just finding what works for you and that involves trial and error sometimes.


----------



## avillax (Nov 1, 2015)

By the way, have you tried the blue pyramid yourself? would you say it is very introspective or what do you think, is your wife correct?


thewanderer718 said:


> Although there maybe i think its more personal preference some of us chose certain seed banks out of loyalty and some out of past experience its just finding what works for you and that involves trial and error sometimes.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 18, 2015)

LSD by Barney Farms


----------

